# fluke season is almost here..



## Scrubby (Mar 28, 2015)

And I cant wait!! Im like a kid just before christmas!! I just went out at lunch time to make sure i got squid for friday.. lol


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

and of course I landed a nice 18"er this past weekend, on a big hunk of bunker intended for the blues.

Hope the blues back out, for flukes sake!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

How's the fluking going up there? We got nothing down south. Water is still too cold.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any, but there have been a few caught around.


----------

